# Questions



## Bobby Mason (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,
I have a few questions but want to give you guys a little background information leading up to this moment:

I turned 17 on April 2nd and was ready to start my enlistment process. Prior to me turning 17, I was 100% joining the Marines and became close with my Marine recruiter.  I started researching about Army Rangers and everything else later on researching a lot because I was doing track and cross country and getting in excellent shape and wanted to do something more special. So on April 2nd, I went to the Army Recruiter having Rangers set in my mind. However, I was nervous and anxious and didn't score well on the ASVAB. I received a 50 QT and a 95 GT score. I rushed it way to much and finished 10 mins before the next person. So I became discouraged and wanted to go back to the Marines. So _my_ parents signed consent forms for me to join the Marines and heading down to MEPS soon wanting to go infantry in the Marines. So the head of the Army recruiting station called me today because he knew about me joining the Marines. He told me he can guarantee me an 11x Option 4 contract then attend a FAST class and raise my GT to 100 and can go both Rangers and Special Forces when I'm in. He also said if I want I can retake the ASVAB next month and try to get my GT to a 107 for Option 40. I thought I couldn't retest until 2 years since I passed my ASVAB. SO are both of the things the Army recruiter told me is true. I still would love to become an Army Ranger and joining the Marines would make that chance become 0%, but I thought without the Option 40 there won't be a chance. Can I get confirmation on this? Thanks


----------



## Centermass (Apr 23, 2015)

ASVAB retest policy requires a one-month wait between administration of the initial ASVAB and a retest. To retake the ASVAB a second time, another one-month wait is required. For any additional retests, a six-month wait is required between retests.

The retest policy is the same, regardless of whether the initial test is a student test or an enlistment test. 

Also, if you want the Option 40, get it in writing AFTER you bring your score up. If it's not available, and it's what you truly want, then hold out for it. If you sign something, and what you want is not in writing, and in the contract, doesn't matter how much smoke gets blown your way. It will not happen.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 23, 2015)

@Bobby Mason according to this site: http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/a/asvabretest.htm and mirrored on some others what your recruiter told you about the ASVAB is correct.  You cannot retake the test and increase your score in the next two years.  However, you'll be able to go through a FAST class and retake the ASVAB (or retake without FAST) once you've joined the Army.

Just remember, for the Recruiter their goal is to get you into the Army (or Marines for the USMC recruiter) - what happens to you after that is not their concern.

If you want to be an Army Ranger take the deal.  Join as an infantryman, go to OSUT, Airborne, get to your unit, and kick ass - PT, leadership, marksmanship, go to every school they'll send you.  On that route you'll be able to apply to the Ranger Regiment and eventually SFAS if you are able to raise your ASVAB scores.  In the meantime excellent performance by you as an 11-series will show you (and anyone looking) if you've got the goods to be allowed to try out for those elite formations.

Don't take an MOS other than 11-series, especially not with recruiter promises of down the road.  Also, ensure you ask about bonuses or other incentives (duty stations, airborne school, etc.) before signing the paperwork.

Good luck to you.  I am a non-Ranger qualified intelligence officer in the Army now, but my time as an 11B at OSUT and beyond has been one of the most significant influences on my outlook in the Army - though it's been 15 years since I wore the blue cord.


----------

